#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: کار نکردن usb3 لپ تاپ asus x450l

## hosein200

درورد
دوستان لپ تاپ asus x450l (و بیشتر لپ تاپ های جدید ) سازگار با ویندوز 8 اومده و درایور هاش توی خود سایت asus برای ویندوز 8 موجود هست . خود مشتری میخواد ویندوزش 7 باشه و با 8 مشکل داره . 
همه ی درایور هاشو با خود درایور های لپ تاپ نصب کردم و یه سری که نصب نمیشد رو با auto drive  نصب کردم بجز 3 تا درایور که یکیش خیلی مهمه و مربوط به usb3 لپ تاپ میشه و 2 تا usb هاش 3 هست .
اگه خود سایت خود asus رو ببینید
میبینید که فقط برای 8 درایور برای دانلود گداشته .
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X450LC

پیشنهادی برای حل مشکل usb3 دارید ؟
شما خودتون تا حالا به این مشکل برخورد کردین ؟ 
چطور میشه این مشکل رو برای ویندوز 7 حل کرد ؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habibi92

با اخرین ورژنauto drive نصب کنید من که همیشه نصب میکنم مسکلی نداشته تا الان حتما auto drive تون قدیمی هستش . 
دقیقا حالا یادم نیست ورژنش چنده که خودم استفاده میکنم .

----------

*amir99*,*hosein200*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## golelaleh

با سلام 

دوست عزیز در اغاز باید یه احتمال بدی که شاید از نوع ویندوز باشه در صورت امکان pro رو نصب کن 

این فایل را هم نصب کنید 


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/usb30/Asmedia_USB3_V11430_XPVistaWin7.zip


*دوایس منیجر رو هم چک کنید ببینید چیپ asmedia شناسایی شده یا خیر

*اگه مین روی حالت اور کلاک هست برش دار 

* اگر درایور نصب باشد حتما تو بایوس تو قسمت USB Config کنترلر جداگانه Asmedia غیر فعال شده * *چک کن*

----------

*hosein200*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
اول اینکه مطمن باش ویندوزت از نسخه ultimat باشه
دوم اینکه قبل از درایور ها حتما .NET Framework 4.5 رو نصب بکن
سوم اینکه حتما اخرین نسخه فول درایو رو دانلود کن
چهارم اینکه بعد از نصب ویندوز .اول تمام درایور بلاخص چیپست رو نصب کن.بعد کامپیوتر رو یست کن .بعد درایور usb 3  رو نصب کن
پنجم.درایور usb3  شما نصب شده . فقط کول دیسک 2 رو نمیخونه .اگه بش 3 بزنی میخونه
ششم . اگه به نتیجه نرسیدی . از  ویندوز usb 3 استفاده کن

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 Integrated February 2014 x64 ویندوز 7 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 Integrated February 2014 x86 ویندوز 7 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

*توضیحات :* 
این ویندوز از آخرین نسخه ویندوز 7 اورجینال تهیه شده و تنها آپدیت ها بهش اضافه شد و تغییری دیگری در ویندوز صورت نگرفته.این نسخه هنگام نصب دارای 3 گزینه *نصب معمولی* و *OEM-Activated* ( مخصوص لپ تاپ ) و *Pre-Activated* ( فعال شده ) میباشد .به همراه* IE 11 و USB 3*آپدیت شده تا *11 فوریه 2014* - *22 بهمن 92*

----------

*amir99*,*golelaleh*,*hosein200*,*jaxtor*,*kiyanmz*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## hosein200

> با اخرین ورژنauto drive نصب کنید من که همیشه نصب میکنم مسکلی نداشته تا الان حتما auto drive تون قدیمی هستش . 
> دقیقا حالا یادم نیست ورژنش چنده که خودم استفاده میکنم .


ممنون آقای حبیبی ولی از auto driver2013 هم استفاده کردم ولی بازم مشکلش حل نشد . به روی چشم 2014 رو هم امتحان میکنم

----------

*habibi92*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

راستی دوست عزیز
اگه زحمتی نیست یک بکاپ از بایوس اون بگیر اینجا اپلود کن
ممنون

----------

*hosein200*,*kiyanmz*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## amir99

> راستی دوست عزیز
> اگه زحمتی نیست یک بکاپ از بایوس اون بگیر اینجا اپلود کن
> ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز
ببخشید نرم افزار خاصی هست که بشه بدون باز کردن لپ تاپ و در آوردن بایوس از اون بک آپ گرفت؟
چون معمولا لپ تاپ ها گارانتی دارن و نمیشه بازشون کرد.
یک نرم افزار توی سایت دیده بودم که برای backup گیری بود . ولی یایوسی رو که می خوند رو وقتی میزدیم جواب نمیداد.
خداوند به شما برکت دهد. :کار نکردن usb3 لپ تاپ asus x450l:

----------

*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## hosein200

> با سلام 
> 
> دوست عزیز در اغاز باید یه احتمال بدی که شاید از نوع ویندوز باشه در صورت امکان pro رو نصب کن 
> 
> این فایل را هم نصب کنید 
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/usb30/Asmedia_USB3_V11430_XPVistaWin7.zip
> 
> ...



نتیجه این شد که با این برنامه usb3 ها کار کردن .
ممنون از همه دوستان مخصوصا از آقای golaleh  آقای پشتیبان که به خوبی راهنمایی کردند .

----------

*golelaleh*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## hosein200

> راستی دوست عزیز
> اگه زحمتی نیست یک بکاپ از بایوس اون بگیر اینجا اپلود کن
> ممنون



درود
من عذر میخوام پست زده بودم ظاهرا به دلیل قطعی اینترنتم و یا ... آپ نشده بوده
لپ تاپ نو هست و نمیشه باز کنم و با  پروگرامر بک اپ بگیرم (هر چند tnm ندارم ولی به خاطر گل روی شما میتونستم پیدا کنم)
چند تا پست رو هم تو انجمن بررسی کردم ولی نرم افزاری که تحت ویندوز بشه از لپ تاپ asus  بایوس رو بک آپ بگیره پیدا نکردم .
شما لطف کنین و توی این مورد راهنمایی کنین (بک آپ بایوس تحت ویندوز و ... برای همه لپ تاپ ها مخصوصا asus )از این به بعد هر لپ تاپ جدید اومد بک آپ میگیرم و برای استفاده ی همکاران توی انجمن آپ میکنم .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام عزیزم
از لطف شما سپاسگذارم
والا این بایوس رو برای یکی از بچه های انجمن نیاز دارم 
این برنامه  واسه همه بایوس هاست
فقط چون لپ تاپ های جدید دو تا بایوس دارن امکان داره ج نده
الان هم شما زحمتش رو بکشید ببینم چی میشه
فدای تو

----------

*amir99*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست خوبم
بعد از بکاپ گیری . اینجا اپلود کن .
*http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=44246*

----------

*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hosein200

درود
بک آپ بایوس لپ تاپ asus x450l خدمت شما
لطفا پست به محل مورد نظر انتقال یابد
ممنون

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## hosein200

بایوس asus x450l

----------

*kiyanmz*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام حسین جان
متاسفانه فایلی اپلود نکردید
از دوباره اپ کنید

----------

*hosein200*,*kiyanmz*

----------


## hosein200

ممنون بابت تذکرتون 
اینجا 2 بار امتحان کردم  آپ نشده
تو تاپیک زیر زدم اوکی شد
ممنون

http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=28513&page=9

----------

*A.R.T*,*m.bigdeli*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

